# new clock style



## mac1012 (3 Mar 2013)

While i am waiting for the embellishments for the clocks i did yesterday (still not arrived  )

thought iwould try a desk top clock with a mechanical feel  

been looking at mitre saws today that would speed up and make my life a lot easier cutting them out 

the ones i need with 250mm cross cut are huge nearly 3 feet deep anothe option is a good table saw not made my mind up yet


----------



## Gill (3 Mar 2013)

Mitre saws are nowhere near as accurate as table saws and you can do an awful lot more with a TS than a MS. It's probably best to ask in the "Buying Advice" section though.

I like your clocks but those nuts and bolts don't rock my boat.


----------



## mac1012 (3 Mar 2013)

yeah going to have a look at a few makes of ts

mark


----------



## RogerBoyle (3 Mar 2013)

Gill":24u2gxy6 said:


> Mitre saws are nowhere near as accurate as table saws and you can do an awful lot more with a TS than a MS. It's probably best to ask in the "Buying Advice" section though.
> 
> I like your clocks but those nuts and bolts don't rock my boat.



Good ones ( read expensive) are very accurate with the ability to fine tune. And with the preset stops to get repeatable accuracy it can produce angled cuts a lot quicker and easier than a table saw 

I use mine in preference over the table saw for narrower timbers less than 300 wide

But I totally agree about the Table saw being more versatile 

Roger


----------



## boysie39 (4 Mar 2013)

Mark ,I like the clock very nicely made and finished . I can see you having to move to bigger premises soon what with all the extras you are getting . Table saws are very expensive some years ago I bought a Bosch saw which had a stand with wheels and could be folded up when not in use It may be called a site saw but with a good 80 tooth blade it was a very useful bit of kit , But they cost a lot more to buy now .
Take care .


----------



## mac1012 (4 Mar 2013)

thanks boysie yeah i wanted to get mitre saw as a lot of the work i do is straight cuts and multiples also i was thinking for my triamgle clocks i could se at angle and cut either side but the are very deep nearly three feet 

i am thinking more towards a mitre saw but a failrly decent one i think ? althought i like the look of the axminster basic table saw with an induction motor 

ah well more things to consider lol 

hows the scrolling going ?? :lol:


----------



## mac1012 (4 Mar 2013)

roger what saw do you have ? mitre saw that is 

mark


----------



## RogerBoyle (4 Mar 2013)

Its a De-walt 712 
Light and portable for site work
It slides on rails and will cut 300 wide but if you flip the wood over you get a 600mm cut 

If I was getting a new saw for site work I would go for its bigger brother the DWS780

If it was only to used in a workshop then I would probably get the Bosch GCM 12SD w 

Festool I refuse to buy 

HTH

Roger


----------



## boysie39 (4 Mar 2013)

mac1012":1ggrqcyi said:


> thanks boysie yeah i wanted to get mitre saw as a lot of the work i do is straight cuts and multiples also i was thinking for my triamgle clocks i could se at angle and cut either side but the are very deep nearly three feet
> 
> i am thinking more towards a mitre saw but a failrly decent one i think ? althought i like the look of the axminster basic table saw with an induction motor
> 
> ...



Not much scrolling for a few weeks Mark ,lots of running around to do hope to be free at the end of this week .Take care.


----------

